# UFN 81 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the next event in the Championship Pick 'em League. UFC Fight Night 81 takes place in two weeks starting at appr. 6:00 PM ET or 11:00 PM GMT. The bantamwight title is on the line from the TD Garden in Boston! Here we go!










If the champ, AlphaDawg, signs up it's up to him if he'll defend this:










The scheduled fights include:



> T.J. Dillashaw	vs. Dominick Cruz
> Eddie Alvarez	vs. Anthony Pettis
> Travis Browne	vs. Matt Mitrione
> Ross Pearson	vs. Francisco Trinaldo
> ...



Feel free to join in even if you've never played before. If you have any questions let someone know. If you sign up and don't send picks for fights by the time they start each one will be wrong. Here's how to pick:

This info comes from Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points, if you get that right other points are available
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*
Main Event Results pg. 4

AlphaDawg (9-4) vs John8204 (38-27-1)

Main Card

Joabbuac (10-6) vs dudeabides (50-55-1)
AlanS (11-4) vs boatoar (35-16-1)
ClydebankBlitz (10-11) vs Ape (0-0)
*










*Members signed up:

Andrus
Ape 
AlanS
boatoar
AlphaDawg
John8294
ClydebankBlitz
Joabbuac
dudeabides
*
Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jan. 17th by 6:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

in baby


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm in!


Thanks man, but since this is a Fight Night show it's your call if you defend or go on the main card like the rest of us.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll defend. Missed the last card so its only right. Not sure against who yet though. I think John is on a pretty good streak iirc.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

John is a good guy w skills. I'm a fan. That'll be a decent scrap if made. 

Me? At this point I haven't done as well as I normally do. The last card was ****ed, not many did too well, but I still have some fight in this old body.

Gimme a battle against a newcomer Dude. I need some new blood to get my own pumping.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hopefully somebody else signs up to help you then, because AD vs John is going down. That just leaves Clyde, Joab and I so far.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hopefully somebody else signs up to help you then, because AD vs John is going down. That just leaves Clyde, Joab and I so far.


I haven't faced you yet... we could do that, been against Clyde 3 times recently.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool I'll put us on the card too. Now just boatoar and Clyde in a holding pattern.

p.s. the fight card has been updated no mas TBD against Blanco.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ShipRower been giving those under the table handyjays in the hopes of getting a rematch I see.


Gutted that Abdul-Kerim Edilov pulled out of his fight with Barroso. He was probably gonna be my top pick.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ugh, if no one else signs up I'll accept I suppose. The fans need this ****in ugly mess of a rematch like they need another Mir/Arlovski. 

I told ya, I'd rather fight someone new to get the ol' blood pumpin again. Clyde you make mah pussay dry. 

Yeah, throwin ya softballs, and blue ones to boot I'm sure. Hell, if I'm matched up against ANYONE else, I'll even sidebet ya 10M credits for top score. I'm not ****in with sigs, or avis... Werdum is mah boy and that changeth not; regardless if I get judge raped again.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm down for this one!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

As much as I'd like to rematch ol Clyde immediately following my worst performance in probably 20 events, I'd like to save that vengeance for ufc 200 or something. 

Alan, we're up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> As much as I'd like to rematch ol Clyde immediately following my worst performance in probably 20 events, I'd like to save that vengeance for ufc 200 or something.
> 
> Alan, we're up.


He'd like to duck me for like 6 months.

So who am I taking out? This is my card kids.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, not many people seem to play this anymore. By UFC 200 we'll probably have had 15 rematches in all honesty.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Unfortunately, not many people seem to play this anymore. By UFC 200 we'll probably have had 15 rematches in all honesty.


I'll be out picking you and hixxy till the day yous die...and considering how old you both are I dunnno if we'll even make it to 200.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok boatoar and AlanS, put you down in the matchups on pg 1. Clyde your the only one left without one. Hope somebody else whohas the stones to go against you signs up.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

dudeabides said:


> Ok boatoar and AlanS, put you down in the matchups on pg 1. Clyde your the only one left without one. Hope somebody else whohas the stones to go against you signs up.


Sounds like a triple threat for the title makes most sense. John is a racist and Alpha Dog is a film starring Justin Timberlake. I'd take them all out.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Can I get in on this? Do I just PM someone with my predictions?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape said:


> Can I get in on this? Do I just PM someone with my predictions?


Pretty much. You PM dudeabides with your picks.

The system is, you pick the winner, the method and the round. Then, you list them in order of confidence. So it would be like...

1. Brock Lesnar Vs Ronda Rousey - Brock by KO/TKO Round 1
2. Robbie Lawler Vs Carlos Condit - Robbie by Unanimous Decision


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Barroso is fighting Elvis Mutapcic now and Rosa is fighting Augusto Mendes, could slot them in before people pick.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks @Joabbuac I changed the front page card, and pm'd Ape, the only member that had sent picks. And since we're going against each other I'll send you a copy of mine tonight after the weigh in's.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Barroso is fighting Elvis Mutapcic now and Rosa is fighting Augusto Mendes, could slot them in before people pick.


You're good, but you're not THAT good.

Mendes pulled out. Rosa is fighting Kyle Bochniak @dudeabides


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Funny I saw the card and thought it was an easy one to predict, but looking deeper into it I realised I can't be certain on a single pick. So this should be fun.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Im in. All recovered from the beating and head trauma that @dudeabides gave me last event.  I'll send my picks tomorrow if i get an opponent


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Andrus, you're the stand in hopefully somebody signs up by tomorrow night.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I almost missed a fight, stupid 13 fights

I'm taking Wade over Baghdad at 13

the replacements really screwed me

1. Tim Boetsch UD
2. T.J. Dillashaw UD
3. Ross Pearson UD
4. Francimar Barrosa UD
5. Anthony Pettis TKO2
6. Travis Browne TKO1
7. Ilir Latifi TKO2
8. Ben Saunders Sub3
9. Kyle Bochniak UD
10. Daron Cruickshank SD
11. Joey Gomez TKO2
12. Maximo Blanco UD
13. Chris Wade UD

This is my least confident first pick ever


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

I didn't read the bonus part, I just did them in the order that the fights are presented haha.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Which is fine because the fightpass prelims really suck


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahhhhh yeah. Great start for the alpha dawg. Got the no name fight wrong but that's it.

Edit: Wow, Sanders looks terrible. Blanco needs to tighten his shit up and he'll win this easily.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

5-0 so far for picking the correct fighter, so I enjoyed the prelims haha.

Edit: I just had to say something


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Got Sanders right but can't believe I did. Dude looked awful. Well he definitely has power, ill give him that.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

Alright, when do we get these results, because I did pretty poorly haha.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

For the record, i would have picked all 4 main card fights wrong..


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad I did not get an opponent. Main card I would've gottan Browne and Alvarez correct, prelims Latifi and Felder.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Seems many did terrible. I got 7/13. I feel Alan is such a slick bastard he may have gotten me. Didn't think I did so badly watching, but maybe that's cause I won a decent amount on Cruz and was over the moon. 

Fun card.

Pettis cost me a couple 4/4 and 5/5 parlays. That would have made tonight a 4 figure night. 

Next time.


----------



## Ape (Jan 15, 2016)

I guessed Cruz, Browne, Felder, Latifi, Rosa, Font, and Barroso correctly, everything else didn't quite work out.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for UFN 81 Championship Pick 'em
*​
The correct calls were:



> Barroso UD
> Font TKO 2
> Rosa UD
> Latifi KO 1
> ...



*The Matchups*


*Main Event

AlphaDawg (10-4) vs John8204 (38-28-1)

And it is allll over !!! .. The winner ... and ... STILL... the ... champion of the CPL... AlphaDawg!!

He won 179 to 84!!! KOTN!

Here is your belt, ...










Main Card

Joabbuac (10-7) vs dudeabides (51-55-1)
Fight won by dudeabides 143 to 126! FOTN!

AlanS (12-4) vs boatoar (35-17-1)
Fight won by AlanS 185 to 133! SOTN!

ClydebankBlitz (10-12) vs Ape (1-0)
Fight won by Ape 137 to 95! 

*​
Thanks for playing everybody and for sending picks, the highest scorer... was AlanS with 185...wow ... and there is still time to sign up for the next event.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

AlphaDawg


> Ilir Latifi via TKO RD 1 *31*
> Chris Wade via UDEC *22*
> Paul Felder via UD *21*
> Tim Boetch via UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


John8204


> 1. Tim Boetsch UD :thumbsdown:
> 2. T.J. Dillashaw UD :thumbsdown:
> 3. Ross Pearson UD :thumbsdown:
> 4. Francimar Barrosa UD *28*
> ...


Joabbuac


> Anthony Pettis UD :thumbsdown:
> Chris Wade sub 2 *27*
> charles Rosa SUB 2 *21*
> T.J. Dillashaw tko 4 :thumbsdown:
> ...


dudeabides


> T.J. Dillashaw UD :thumbsdown:
> Anthony Pettis UD :thumbsdown:
> Travis Browne TKO 2 *26*
> Tim Boetsch UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlanS


> Dominick Cruz UD *28*
> Anthony Pettis. Sub 3 :thumbsdown:
> Travis Browne Tko 2 *26*
> Ross Pearson. UD :thumbsdown:
> ...


boatoar


> Chris Wade UD *23*
> Anthony Pettis UD :thumbsdown:
> Charles Rosa sub 2 *21*
> Dominick Cruz UD *25*
> ...


ClydebankBlitz


> Anthony Pettis by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Ilir Latifi by KO/TKO Round 1 *30*
> TJ Dillashaw by Unanimous Decision :thumbsdown:
> Patrick Cote by Unanimous Decision *20*
> ...


Ape


> Dominick Cruz by UN. DEC *28*
> Anthony Pettis by UN DEC :thumbsdown:
> Travis Browne by TKO R2 *26*
> Ross Pearson by UN DEC :thumbsdown:
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

lol fackin Alan. Beat Joab and Clyde and John no problem. Should have taken the shitty rematch w any Haha.

Well done on the return Alan. Big ups, holmes.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

boatoar said:


> lol fackin Alan. Beat Joab and Clyde and John no problem. Should have taken the shitty rematch w any Haha.
> 
> Well done on the return Alan. Big ups, holmes.


Thanks man  great fight.

I'm coming for that belt Alpha!


----------



## rida500 (Jan 20, 2016)

wonderful competition


----------

